# Central Heating



## lauramay (May 4, 2011)

Hi all

My partner and I are getting ready for the move to cyprus!

He currently runs his own business here as a central heating engineer (fully qualified and gas safe regsitered)

whilst we know cyprus has a wondeful climate, we have been told, that people still wish to have central heating installed, to use during the winter months.

I just wondered whether people could offer thoughts/suggestions/own feelings on whether central heating would be something that you/others/people you know would actually think about, want or need.

Any comments (sensible ones ) would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

lauramay said:


> Hi all
> 
> My partner and I are getting ready for the move to cyprus!
> 
> ...


My view is that some form of heating is essential in the winter - It feels colder here than in the UK in the brief winter owing to contrast and the fact that the majority of buildings are pooly insulated and designed to shed heat. Most opt for oil fired heating or electric storage heaters although the most efficient and cost effective are split units of airconditioning units (most houses have airconditioning units). Wood fired back boilers are also a popular choice (especially for holiday homes). I'm not a huge fan of the climate here - it is either searingly hot and dusty or just cold enough to be uncomfortable. We've just had a glorious couple of months emerging from a wet winter when it has been just right, but now it is warming up to the stage where you have a film of sweat on your face but its still not warm enough to get the fans out. By July and August it will be too hot to go anywhere without planning shade, shelter, a/c provision etc. 

Most local families that I know have not bothered with central heating as they consider the winter too brief to warrant the expense. Most get by with the split units on heat or cheap bar or portable radiator heaters.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

How easy is it to introduce central heating to houses/apartments that don't have it? I suspect if possible it would be quite expensive and unjustifiable for many people.

Would new builds not be the best customers for this? If so how many new builds are there in Cyprus nowadays?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The majority of newer properties have provision for central heating with the pipes in the walls. 
All that is needed is radiators and a boiler installing.


----------



## lauramay (May 4, 2011)

zin said:


> How easy is it to introduce central heating to houses/apartments that don't have it? I suspect if possible it would be quite expensive and unjustifiable for many people.
> 
> Would new builds not be the best customers for this? If so how many new builds are there in Cyprus nowadays?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope this thread is not going to end up as touting for business


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Good luck either way. I don't think there's a big market for it though, however I am not sure how many people offer this option in any case so it could be a niche.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It certainly isnt a niche as there are already central heating engineers operating here.


----------



## lauramay (May 4, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I hope this thread is not going to end up as touting for business


Im just wanting honest advise and feedback.... even if its not want we really want to hear

and so far, it is much appreciated!

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

As has already been mentioned most property is built with the provision for CH and/air con so you could maybe help people get fixed up or concentrate on the servicing side or both.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

lauramay said:


> zin said:
> 
> 
> > How easy is it to introduce central heating to houses/apartments that don't have it? I suspect if possible it would be quite expensive and unjustifiable for many people.
> ...


----------

